
Apple,Microsoft and Google hold 23% of all U.S. corporate cash - kiyanwang
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/apple-microsoft-google-hold-nearly-quarter-u-s-corporate-cash/
======
nibs
At least Google acts somewhat optimistic (trying to fund as many interesting
things as possible). Apple and Microsoft are the kings of surgically ensuring
positive contribution margin to the exclusion of voyaging into the unknown. I
have never run a $x00B company to know what runs through your head, but I find
it strange that this cash is not plowed into new ideas.

~~~
nametakenobv
No worthwhile ideas to pursue. Microsoft Research does a lot of idea pursuing
nevertheless.

~~~
nibs
Lately especially. It is exciting.

